# Looking for a Lift



## ChrisMan (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,

I recently moved from Houston to Austin and am looking for some folks who need crew for offshore trips out of Port O'Connor/Rockport/Port A. I'm an experienced hand with my own gear and happy to split fuel costs, clean fish and other chores.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Robalo2220 (Jul 17, 2013)

Do you ever fish out of Freeport?


----------

